# company that sell heat transfers of Cartoons,Disney Characters or Music Groups ?



## jandtshirts

Does anyone know any company that sell heat transfers of Cartoons,Disney Characters or Music Groups ? I'm looking for transfers that are licesed of course. Was also looking for other large wholesale transfer sellers like Pro World to maybe find s new transfers.I have used "Barber and Company" and "Art Brands" but always looking for more transfers.


----------



## reftshirts

*Re: Heat Transfers*

you can go to Artbrands.com

proworld buys from artbrands so your saving yourself some money if you want heat transfers haven't found who pro world buys there rhinestone so they corner that market.. at artbrands you have to buy them 12 each set. but effective if you sell them $4 per design. like pro world does... or you can see thewildside.com for more general designs... 

to answer your other question about LIC stuff thats another story... If you don't have rights to the images you can't use them or they will sue you... maybe give you a warning the first time but they will send you a notice as thick as your arm to stop I found another place you can go but those shirts are already made and can cost between $7 and $30 each depending on the artist you want

but the good news is you can buy wholesale Mickey, Elvis, Heavy metal bands and other merchandise ... but you have to have a Business LIC. to buy wholesale or you wont get passed the front page... you order a certain amount like $100- $200 per order and you can get about 30 shirts to sell at 20 to 35 dollars each make your money back easy. 

hope this helps ....


----------



## proworlded

*Re: Heat Transfers*

There are no licenses for transfers of Walt Disney and most cartoon and music bands.


----------



## Rodney

Many bands and cartoon t-shirts are sold as pre-printed t-shirts wholesale through officially licensed distributors like New World Sales - Wholesale Licensed T-Shirt, Apparel, Collectibles Source - Clothing Retail Supplier


----------



## jandtshirts

Thank You so much for your help and answering all my questions.I buy 99% of my transfers from Pro World because you have the biggest seletion out there,I'm just always looking for new transfers that you may not have.

I do youth sports events like girls softball and each year I always try to find new transfer because some girls that come back the year after are always looking for one they don't have.

I was glad that someone finally changed the softball transfers to a yellow ball,when they did that my sales went up at the tournaments I go too,so I can't tell you how gald I was when I went to your site a few years ago and notices they changed the transfers to that yellow ball !

I do wish there were more transfer for Lacrosse and football,the type of transfer I look for and which sell for me are geared more for 11 to 15 year old kids who play youth sports and they are so hard to find. I sell a tournament shirt that I have the transfers made and then I sell tee shirts with the transfer which I buy from Pro World.The transfers for girls softball has the best selection and tie in with that age group.

I see people on Ebay selling Disney transfer all the time and I don't know how the get away with it,I do the right thing and I'm willing to pay for the licensing but I guess from what your saying you can't buy the transfer but you can buy it on a shirt that it is already printed. I a tax ID# and was wondering if you know the best wholesaler to purchase the Disney Shirts or Rock Shirts ?

I can't say it enough how mad it makes me to see people selling Iron On transfers on Ebay that have copy rights,to me that is just wrong and they get away with it.I see how many feedbacks they have and it is all from selling stuff that if I did it I would get sued.

Thanks Again for your help and I think Pro World is the best ! I don't use my forum as my business name when I order from Pro World.I also want to tell you that I always get great customer service when I call to place and order so pass that on to the ladies.


----------



## james444

not too big order,disney will not follow you,ebayers are small sellers,no big company will have time to look for there small copyright infringers


----------



## proworlded

james444, I do not agree. we had a customer who posted a design on their website and never sold a piece. Ended up costing them several thousand dollars in a lawsuit.


----------

